# Tip limit



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey who knew there was a tip limit in the app. You can only tip double the amount of the trip. So if it's a $3 trip they can give you $6 max. Rare someone would give twice they paid for the trip, but if someone did tried to tip $7 on a $3 ride because they were generous, and it said the max is $6, there's a chance that they would just not tip.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's due to fraud prevention. They don't want people taking stolen cards, ordering rides, leaving big tips and splitting it with the driver.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Whatever you are doing for those big tips, it’s best to keep it off the record.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

They can hit other amount and tip approtialy.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Most riders have Venmo or PayPal. Learn to promote your business


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Um, no? At least not on Uber.

$50 tip on a minimum fare, returned someone's phone.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, no? At least not on Uber.
> 
> $50 tip on a minimum fare, returned someone's phone.
> 
> View attachment 327618


Knowing you &#8230;...You probably couldn't find it and went out an bought them a brand new IPHONE X.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Knowing you &#8230;...You probably couldn't find it and went out an bought them a brand new IPHONE X.


No but I also charged the returned item fee


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I had a passenger who promised me they'd tip $40 if I could get them to a party by a certain time (late night on a Saturday, dude was kind of tipsy, had girls in the car he was trying to impress, yadda yadda). Anyways, we got there and when he went to tip, he told me he was unable to tip more than the ride cost. But he said he'd get in touch with Uber to figure it out. 

30 minutes later I got a notification of a $40 tip even though the ride was only $21 (for him). I was surprised he actually followed through.....


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I had a passenger who promised me they'd tip $40 if I could get them to a party by a certain time (late night on a Saturday, dude was kind of tipsy, had girls in the car he was trying to impress, yadda yadda). Anyways, we got there and when he went to tip, he told me he was unable to tip more than the ride cost. But he said he'd get in touch with Uber to figure it out.
> 
> 30 minutes later I got a notification of a $40 tip even though the ride was only $21 (for him). I was surprised he actually followed through.....


It's called VENMO or PayPal. When riders say "tip you in the app" tell him Uber takes a 50%, best to use VENMO. Make sure women he's trying to impress hear you loud and clear.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Maybe this tip limit thing varies by market or perhaps it has been changed? Because I have received several tips that were significantly more than the trip.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Maybe this tip limit thing varies by market or perhaps it has been changed? Because I have received several tips that were significantly more than the trip.


What kind of extra service are you providing :wink: ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What kind of extra service are you providing :wink: ?


Last time I returned an iPhone. It was dead so I charged it overnight.

Had one random dude tip $13 on a minimum fare, absolutely no idea why. Just a nice guy, I guess. We didn't even talk.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I gotta say I’ve been fortunate enough to also find this out the hard way a few times. 
One of the times dude went into his house and brought me an extra $20 since he had promised me $50. 
Other times I didn’t get what they wanted to give me, but I appreciate that they tried.


----------

